# Hello Acans



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought these 2 frags from fragalot back in 2008










The green one removed itself from the skeleton and drifted away,

Red one is growing strong



















This weekend I got 4 more frags from seaumarine - thank ken, while taking pictures I was feeding cyclopeeze & mysis in the process


























































sorry for the blurry pics, will do better next time =)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am acan for some of those. The more I see of them, the more I love them.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> *I am acan for some of those. *The more I see of them, the more I love them.


hahahaha clever!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice acans! the red one is so robust and bright.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I like acans.. unfortunately my clown goby has decided to nip at them.. so they dont open up anymore. I moved them and he couldnt find them for a week.. but he found them yesterday = (

I like your red one alot


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice and plump! Very nice looking acans!!


----------

